# H.Samuel 18K Pocket Watch



## broady (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 18k gold H.Samuel pocket watch, white enamal dial, inner dust cover, has a serial number 74485 and Market Street, Manchester.

Is there a way of telling how old it is?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Broady - you missed - try this question in the PW section of the forum - unless it's a modern PW with a Japanese Quatrz insides? :lol:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am sure somebody will be along shortly to decode the serial number for you but if it is GOLD then the hallmarks will tell you. You are looking for a single letter in a shield that is likely to be stamped on the inside of the back cover. What's the letter, describe the shape of the shield and somebody will decode that for you also. We also love photos.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If it's an English-made watch, I don't know if there's much we can tell you. The best way to date such watches is HALLMARKS for the gold or silver. If your watch is 18kt gold, then I'm pretty sure it'll have a hallmark stamped on it somewhere. FIND that hallmark and photograph it or sketch it or describe it really well for us, and someone here will be able to look it up and give you a rough date of manufacture.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A Picture please!!!!

i love to look at Pocket watches........ just like the Cookie Monster on the Muppet show.......... :drool:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The Cookie Monster likes pocket watches?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

*lol*


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome!! :clap:

My childhood watching the Muppet Show every Sunday night may have affected me...... :to_become_senile: :to_become_senile:


----------

